# Große Arraylist über IntelliJ debuggen



## jhjh (30. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

über eine App werden kontinuierlich Standortdaten ermittelt, gespeichert und über eine Karte entsprechend visualisiert. Über die Karte lässt sich feststellen, dass die Standortermittlung teilweise sehr ungenau ist. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir eine Testklasse geschrieben die neben der aktuellen Position noch weitere Umgebungsdaten speichert um evtl. den Grund dessen zu erfahren.  Diese Daten werden jetzt in eine Liste gespeichert. Da die Liste mehrere 1000 Werte beinhalten kann wäre es schön wenn ich mich nicht immer durch die ganze Liste klicken zu müssen, sondern mir beispielsweise das x-te Element anzeigen lassen zu können.  Nach 100 Elementen muss man dann auch immer noch auf einen Link klicken um sich die nächsten 100 Elementen anzeigen lassen zu können was ziemlich nervig ist. Geht das irgendwie einfacher ?


----------



## Kirby.exe (1. Mai 2020)

Wenn es eine ArrayList kannst du einfach `ArrayListName.get(index);` werden  Ansonsten einfach mit einer Schleife bis zumr gewünschten Stelle iterieren


----------



## Kirby.exe (1. Mai 2020)

*verwenden und *zur xD


----------

